# M605



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this on Saturday, and shot the snot out of it on Sunday. It ran well. It was surprisingly accurate with the Remington 130 grain FMJ ammo, shot about 2-3 inches high with the 158 grain LRN, and shot somewhere in between with a 125 grain JHP load in +P. I did not have any .357 to shoot through it, but bet it would be a handful, considering how the .38 Special +P felt. At 22 ounces, I think I could handle at least one cylinder full anyways.








The timing is very good, and cylinder lock up is tight...happy camper with it! :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

CONGRATS!! You have to love a little snubby! They are a ball to shoot, and the Taurus revolvers have never let me down. I'm thinking the .357 mags will give you that rush you are looking for, at least for 1 cylinder!!:watching:


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hopefully since Taurus has moved it's production facility to the US, quality control will be better? How is the trigger?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner12 said:


> Hopefully since Taurus has moved it's production facility to the US, quality control will be better? How is the trigger?


Welp, the DA pull is not as smooth as my Ruger, but I can manage it...I would guess it at about ten pounds. The SA pull is nice. I tend to like heavier triggers on pistols, as long as they are not gritty, rifles just the opposite.

I keep it loaded up with a 125 Grain Remington .38 Special +P's for now.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have had one since 2003, like it. I have never shot 38's in mine, mostly 125 Grain 357. The OP's has better grips on it than mine did. I put Hogue on them almost right away and about three years ago went with ATI's that I like well. 
I bought a used Model 66 4" SS, pretty close to new good double action and great single action, nice 357. Yet to shoot it.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had a Taurus® Mdl 605SS2 357 Magnum since 09/2012 and am very satisfied with it in all respects. Very smooth trigger pull both DA and SA, and very accurate also. Unfortunately, I let my wife shoot it and it is now hers! LOL!!!!!


----------

